# Red-Bellied Water Snake?



## Eagles6 (Jul 27, 2008)

I found this snake behind the house where I was pet sitting today.  (The same house where we've seen a timber rattler and a black snake in the 9 days.)

I wasn't sure what kind this one was, though.  It was about 3.5 feet long.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jul 27, 2008)

yea looks like one to me


----------



## turky93 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep


----------



## MERCing (Jul 27, 2008)

I caught while cleaning out a wood pile today. It was curled up under a piece of plywood. What surprised me was it was 300+ yards from the closest creek or water source.
I usually see Rat snakes in the wood pile and around the barn and was surprised to see what this one was.
 It had a little darker shade on the back. 
I shouldn't snapped a few pics of it but I was hot and sweaty and had a lot to do so I didn't go get the camera. 

One thing I noticed quickly, it was alot more aggressive than the Rat snakes I catch around that area. Usually a Rat snake will settle down and can be handled within a few minutes. This one was having no part of that ! 
I didn't have one of my snake sticks with me so I had to be careful trying to carry this one a little closer to the creek b/4 I turned it loose.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sure enough "nerodia erythrogaster" cool snake, cool shot!


----------



## copperhead3690 (Jul 27, 2008)

sure is! good lookin snake too! great shot


----------



## leo (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice pics, thanks for sharing these with us


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

That's a purty one. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 28, 2008)

Great shot thanks for sharing


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 28, 2008)

Your description was exactly right for the water snake.  It has pretty colors and these are nice pics.  Are you sure that you don't want to give me this camera and let me buy you a new upgraded one.       I need one with better zoom capabilities before I go to Alaska next month.


----------



## Eagles6 (Jul 28, 2008)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Your description was exactly right for the water snake.  It has pretty colors and these are nice pics.  Are you sure that you don't want to give me this camera and let me buy you a new upgraded one.       I need one with better zoom capabilities before I go to Alaska next month.



Depends on what kind of upgrade we're talking about...


----------



## Hoss (Jul 28, 2008)

Neat find and some fine photos of it.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------

